# Raw meat for puppies



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I started freezing tiny portions of chicken, turkey etc. for Pablo. Now I'm wondering if it's OK at all to feed a puppy raw meet. I don't plan on doing it everyday, maybe 2-3x/week. I'd make sure I *don't* feed it WITH kibble. But do you think I should wait until he gets older?
FYI: he'll be 9 weeks old when I get him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, first, the main question is why? Why do you want to feed him raw meat? 

By the way, Bobbi will be a great resource for info in this area. She may have some strong opinions one way or another based on her knowledge of Pablo's family.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly. I just thought I could feed him the tiny meat parts that I wouldn't be able to use for our meals. That's the only reason why. Otherwise I plan on keeping him on kibble. l planned on asking Bobbi all those questions once I meet her, thanks for your advice!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I see!

If you just want to feed him your extras, I'll caution you that you may create a picky eater. Not always, but Havanese tend to lean towards a predisposition of being picky eaters anyway.

However, feeding raw meats to puppies doesn't seem to be a problem of itself. Many raw food breeders only give their puppies raw meats - both for a source of nutrition and an exercise for their mouths before they even have teeth.

You must be so excited that Pablo is nearly of age to come join you!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think 9 weeks is a little young to be feeding a puppy a raw diet .. Nothing in this pupppy is mature especially his digestive system . 
I would definetly talk to the breeder about this and also your vet . I know things are changing but ... 
I got Cosmo at 9 weeks and he had a lot of issues and sensitivities I had to deal with . The first vet I went to was too blase for me so I sought a second opinion of someone who was more insightful and supportive .. 
The second vet I found did not recommend raw food for puppies at all - due to quality control and complications .
She did recommend homecooked though if I had the time and inclination .. .
Ask lots of questions and decide what will work best for you and your dog ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Havanese tend to lean towards a predisposition of being picky eaters anyway.


Amen to that Kimberly!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm..

Personally, I would hold off the raw meat. Puppies need more calories and vitamins because they are growing! I would even advise against homecooking unless you really know what you are doing and can supplement it appropriately. You have to be very 'mindful' homecooking to get the right amounts of vitamins/proteins/ etc, and have some supplements on hand to fill in the gaps. I think it is more challenging with a young puppy, imo.

And, yes..you could create a finicky eater.

I do add raw or seared meat to Gucci's diet, but if I got a puppy right now, I'd be leary about it and have to research it more. High protein diets are controversial, especially for young puppies...and what if it filled up on just protein and refused to eat the kibble with other important nutrients?

Gosh, its always so hard to decide the 'right' thing to do, ehh? lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ha, I LOVE this forum, can't say it often enough! I'm so glad I can ask all these questions and get great advice. I guess I was just a little too naive the other day when I was cutting the meat. I thought: oh how cute, Pablo could eat these tiny left over bits. But now I see I completely forgot about the pickiness! So I'll just stick with his kibble and leave the raw meat idea for later (if ever). Thank you Ladies.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Amen to that one Kara ..
I just want to clarify things 
I was given a recipie from the vet and in the beginning I followed it diligently but in the end I did make some changes with the protein source . One of the things is that was stressed in the recipie was that you must add a vitamin and mineral supplement . The other thing was that you started with a single controlled protein source which at the time was whitefish and just a few bland vegetables not rice not potaotoes just sweet potato once these were well tolerated after a week or so you could add different vegetables . Some of it was trial and error to see what was tolerated .
it was tough as you are right Havanese are picky eaters . Once Ahnold came to live with us Cosmo seem to relax and now they are both happy healthy eaters .. 
I just did not make up my own recipie for homecooked .. but it has evolved over time as the dogs got older and matured .. 
Years ago dogs used to be feed lamb and rice diet and they did very well on it - now a lot of dogs are sensitive to it .
I do know a lot of commercial foods contain corn - Science Diet is one of them another one a lot of vets recommend .
Corn is genetically altered and I do not think it is good for humans let alone dogs ..
It irritates me so much that there is Corn Syrup in everything .. Just read Kevin Trudeaus Book about how they are making certain foods adddictive ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, just based on my learning experience with homecooked food with Gucci, I think it would be MUCH harder with a puppy. It took me a few months to figure out what she would eat, what she wouldn't eat and to get the supplements right, which I own alot of and have even added fortified baby cereal at times to fill gaps. It really is a learning process!

Gucci fell out of the womb a picky eater, no doubt about that. lol I had nothing to do with that one.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Thanks Kimberly. I just thought I could feed him the tiny meat parts that I wouldn't be able to use for our meals. ...


If you decide to add raw meat to Pablo's diet later, make sure you avoid fatty or scrap type cuts. Some fat is okay, but you should look for lean cuts as opposed to fatty ones. Otherwise your pup may get pancreatitis or runny stools at the least.

Wanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Wanda! I'll keep that in mind, although I must admit, I didn't keep any of the 'nasty' stuff, cause I get disgusted by it myself. It's all lean. Maybe I'll just cook those and use them as training treats or grooming treats.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Maybe I'll just cook those and use them as training treats or grooming treats


That's a good idea!

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Kara, so I guess I finally found a way to use those tiny bits that I find sooo cute :laugh:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I think 9 weeks is a little young to be feeding a puppy a raw diet .. Nothing in this pupppy is mature especially his digestive system .
> I would definetly talk to the breeder about this and also your vet . I know things are changing but ...
> I got Cosmo at 9 weeks and he had a lot of issues and sensitivities I had to deal with . The first vet I went to was too blase for me so I sought a second opinion of someone who was more insightful and supportive ..
> The second vet I found did not recommend raw food for puppies at all - due to quality control and complications .
> ...


I really have to go along with Cosmo's mom! While the puppy is so young you might want to be careful. My Popcorn was extremely sensitive to the shots and it's a good thing I didn't confuse the issue with raw meat.
xxoox


----------

